# f*^#ing deer



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

It's enough to make me cry. Short of getting a special deer damage permit, I've done just about everything I can think of. Going to go look at options at TSCo.

Ideas?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Dried blood works great. So does lead at high velocity.

Dried blood an organic source of nitrogen ( 12/3/0). Price has gone up 3X since Mad Cow. Used to be bovine blood , now it's all pig/porcine blood. Small bags are $$$, get 50 lbers from farm supply places. $60-80 USD/50 lb.

Sell the extra produce to Muslims:vs_laugh:

It keeps off most varmints: deer , woodchucks, rabbits, even mice/voles. But it washes off with each rain. I sprinkle with some water first, for a sticker, then use a small cup to sprinkle on the fruits/veggies. If It don't rain lasts for 1-2 weeks.

Otherwise high and/or electric fence.

If you are rural, a bunch of outside dogs works too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve tried everything. The only thing that works is either a bullet or a tall fence. I have 5 and 6 ft. tall fences around my gardens and they work well. But they ain’t cheap. I also have a suppressor coming. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You do not need fencing.... just tall poles with some line / wire run between them about 2 foot apart. I have seen fish line work

Frank's Brilliant Update to Fishing-Line Deer Fencing - vomitingchicken.com


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> You do not need fencing.... just tall poles with some line / wire run between them about 2 foot apart. I have seen fish line work
> 
> Frank's Brilliant Update to Fishing-Line Deer Fencing - vomitingchicken.com


Maybe for deer. Won't help a bit for woodchucks, rabbits, mice/voles.

I'm hoping to "recycle" all I've lost to deer this fall.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry about that Marcia, we have the same problem here.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dogs work best for me and I planted a couple of blueberry bushes far away from my garden to send the deer over to the blueberries and not my garden. 

I also have a corn feeder down by the backstop of my range to get the deer comfortable coming to the backstop of the range. :vs_smile: 

When I NEED to harvest a few of them, I'll go the blueberry patch or the range and shoot the little bastards. Can't stand deer and not really a big fan of deer meat either and I'm a helluva cook! :vs_frown:

The southeastern US is over run with the little sons of bitches...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Dogs work best for me and I planted a couple of blueberry bushes far away from my garden to send the deer over to the blueberries and not my garden.
> 
> I also have a corn feeder down by the backstop of my range to get the deer comfortable coming to the backstop of the range. :vs_smile:
> 
> ...


Slippy, you have wild porker problems too? Not up here yet.

For the venison, process/clean it quick and cook it rare. Any sinew/grisile grind up into burger with some pork trimmings and spices.

I have more problems with birds and tree rats/chipmunks with my berries than deer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Dogs work best for me and I planted a couple of blueberry bushes far away from my garden to send the deer over to the blueberries and not my garden.
> 
> I also have a corn feeder down by the backstop of my range to get the deer comfortable coming to the backstop of the range. :vs_smile:
> 
> ...


Sounds like somebody might need to watch a frefresher on the Bambi movie.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You can try blood meal, human hair also hang bars or pieces of ivory soap in a onion sack may help detour them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If I've learned anything from the movies, "The Rookie" taught me that human hair scattered about the place should keep them out. No idea if it's true. If you're due for a trim, can't hurt to try.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh and if all else fails fry in butter and onions its very tasty.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Marica said:


> View attachment 99345
> 
> 
> View attachment 99347
> ...


It looks like the deer is eating all your marijuana plants up. You need a Mexican with an AK47 out there protecting your crop.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

None of the tricks really work. The deer quickly adapt to anything. A Good big Dog can help but they will even figure out when it is not around. Just another reason I allow others to hunt my land. We have way to many here.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have used ivory soap grated with an old cheese grater for multiple years. You have to freshen it up every week or so (more if you have heavy rain) but the deer don't eat anything in my garden.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

One more time, dried blood works.

So does putrescent eggs, aka rotted eggs. Got chickens or a poultry farm nearby? here is a link


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy, you have wild porker problems too? Not up here yet.
> 
> For the venison, process/clean it quick and cook it rare. Any sinew/grisile grind up into burger with some pork trimmings and spices.
> 
> I have more problems with birds and tree rats/chipmunks with my berries than deer.


Pigs are not a problem in my area, you have to go a bit further south, officially I am right at the southern tip of the Appalachian Mountain chain and for some reason pigs don't like the rolling hills around here.

Armadillos are starting to encroach and when I bought Slippy Lodge there were no armadillos, now I see dead ones on the road leading to my land almost every day. Those leprosy carrying cockroaches on a half shell need eliminated big time!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> It looks like the deer is eating all your marijuana plants up. You need a Mexican with an AK47 out there protecting your crop.


The Mexicans would eat/steal all the tomatoes


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Oh and if all else fails fry in butter and onions its very tasty.


Smoked bacon and some garlic/onions and black pepper/sage :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> View attachment 99353


DNR tried to nail a person that had spilled corn while loading a truck with baiting.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> None of the tricks really work. The deer quickly adapt to anything. A Good big Dog can help but they will even figure out when it is not around. Just another reason I allow others to hunt my land. We have way to many here.


That's the thing. You have to keep rotating through the deterrents. And eventually, they figure them all out.

Wait 'til you see tomorrow's pics. I positioned the Crew Cab 150 up there. I would not be surprised if I have to call my insurance agent in the morning.

I cannot tell you how discouraging this is. Two months ago, DH said he was going to use the rest of *last year's* frozen stewed tomatoes to make chili sauce. I said, "May want to wait on that."

I have not harvested a tomato yet this year.

We can get a deer nuisance license.

Earlier this evening I heard one clean, crisp shot from down the road. .270 maybe? My only thought was, Praise Jesus.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Grate the soap all over the plants and surrounding ground. It works, they hate it, and there is no way around it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I troll them on their instagrams pages and tweeter....that works...other than that I believe in setting out trip wires and claymores...or soap shavings....one's as good as the other.

Note Deer have no sense of humor on twitter and they just want money..."doe and bucks" I also practice vasectomy on all male dear I catch...so they are alway staggering around saying..." I think I got mugged..."then a doe wil say "Your Nutz!!!" and he's say Naw bitch, I really was mugged....and she's say your nuts are gone! and then....confusion.... is fun times. them looking behind them like the might have just fallen off or somthing.... crazy creatures,


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> That's the thing. You have to keep rotating through the deterrents. And eventually, they figure them all out.
> 
> Wait 'til you see tomorrow's pics. I positioned the Crew Cab 150 up there. I would not be surprised if I have to call my insurance agent in the morning.
> 
> ...


One more time, dried blood. There is nothing for them to "figure out", other than they won't eat things covered with it. You don't need to suffocate the plants with it, just enough so animals smell it.

Only drawback is it needs to be reapplied when it rains.

You also don't want it on plants/parts of plants you are going to eat soon (eg heads of lettuce/cabbage). I just did my garden, I avoided putting it on the cabbage and broccolli heads, but did get the leaves. Coincidentally, that also gave my garden a side dress of organic nitrogen fertilizer.

Here is one more tip. If you have empty garden space, that needs a cover crop, plant buckwheat. Buckwheat is a good name, deer love it. It germinates quick and chokes out weeds. Deer love it more than anything else I grow, and leave the rest of things alone. Drawback with this is it may attract deer, and if they run out of food #1, they will start on something else. Unless you have dried blood on it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fence tip. If you have a concrete supplier in your area, check this out. These people use steel wire rebar mats that measure 5 ft by 10 ft. They are relatively cheap. I buy 1/2 inch steel rebar rods and drive em into the ground to use as temporary fence posts. Then I attach the 5 x 10 wire mats to the posts with plastic cable ties. This makes a decent, temporary 5 ft tall fence at a reasonable price. I also use these mats as trellises for beans, peas, and cukes. When not in use I store the mats hanging on clothesline hooks screwed into the back wall of my barn.

My permanent garden is fenced with 6 ft tall chainlink but this is a much more expensive method. These are the only methods that consistently work. Blood washes off and deer quickly become accustomed to hair, soap, and such. Dogs running loose will damage your plants and if they are chained the deer will quickly realize this and stay beyond chain length. Deer in my neighborhood are not even afraid of humans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> One more time, dried blood. There is nothing for them to "figure out", other than they won't eat things covered with it. You don't need to suffocate the plants with it, just enough so animals smell it.
> 
> Only drawback is it needs to be reapplied when it rains.
> 
> ...


So, you're saying dried blood will work? Are you talking about blood meal? What am I looking for at the feed store?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> So, you're saying dried blood will work? Are you talking about blood meal? What am I looking for at the feed store?


50 lb bags of dried blood sold as fertilizer. Might be labeled meal, but it's not ground up stuff like bone meal/phosphorus fertilizer, just dried sterilized blood from slaughter houses. It used to be way cheaper, until mad cow, then they could not use cow blood.

Don't buy smaller bags as prices are 4-5 times as much. I get mine at Agway or another local feed store. You might find it online, but then $hpping $$$$.

It works on most all varmints that attack your vegetables besides insects. Rain does wash it off, but if the deer have done a few "drive byes" and smelled it they learn. Still reapply after a good rain.

It's a high nitrogen fertilizer (12,3,0) so it makes things grow too. For slugs get some iron phosphate based slug bait, it supplies phosphorus and gets rids of slugs.

It's pig blood so might keep Muslims out of your garden too! :tango_face_grin:

My grandparents were farmers, I am still using the garden my parents had in place before I was born when IKE was president. It's big enough to use a two bottom plow to turn in the spring and loam is 3-4 ft deep.

https://www.compostwerks.com/organics/natural-fertilizers/product/47-blood-meal-12-0-0-50-pound-bag

https://agwayny.com/catalog/search?q=dried+blood


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Marica said:


> We can get a deer nuisance license.
> 
> .


We have so many deer out here that it's a rare day that I don't see several in the field across the road as I drive home after work at around 6pm. Most days I see at least one crossing my road traveling to and from work, it was a tiny fawn this afternoon but I had 3 crossing while driving to work this morning. Everybody drives slow on my road to avoid the deer, rabbits and occasional lose cow.

At night if you shine a flashlight across my front yard you'll see several deer munching on apples if they're falling from the trees or just laying in the grass. I rarely deer hunt but when I do I just sit on the front or back porch; none of the camouflage and tree stand stuff for me.

The local farmers all get nuisance licenses and it helps but they usually can only get about 8 licenses per parcel of land per year. The nuisance licenses for crop destruction only allow you to shoot does, no buck shooting outside of hunting season is allowed. But with a nuisance license you can spotlight and shoot a deer at night. I suspect most of the farmers ignore the "Doe only" rule.

The farmer across the road got his 8 nuisance licenses last year and using night vision shot 7 deer in 5 minutes. He stood in the bed of his pickup with someone driving and shot 3, drove 300 yds, shot a few more, and drove another few hundred yards before getting number 7. Watched him do it from my front porch. He really doesn't like to do it but deer love young soybeans.

He recently applied for this year's licenses and plans to give them to a friend who feeds his family with the venison. I met the guy and gave him permission to shoot across the fields from my property if needed.

The few neighbors who have small gardens use at least 7' tall fencing to keep the deer out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a high powered adult pellet gun with a silencer and some empty freezer space could help a genuine Texas ******* handle this dielemma.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have had many successful deer food plots over the years. I keep them out with a portable electric fence until i'm ready for hunting season. It worked wonderfully and it was cheap and available at TSC. You just put up little poles with insulators, run the tape around your garden or plot hook it up and walk away. I make exclusion zones with page wire. That way I know how much they have eaten the plot overall. 

If you have a very large garden making an electric fence impractical you will need a depredation permit from your local wildlife Officers. You can shoot any deer actively eating your produce. You have to turn in any antlers 6 points or greater. That's pretty much it here in Tennessee. I've hunted under one such permit. It was not a pleasant experience. Not at all like hunting.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have had many successful deer food plots over the years. I keep them out with a portable electric fence until i'm ready for hunting season. It worked wonderfully and it was cheap and available at TSC. You just put up little poles with insulators, run the tape around your garden or plot hook it up and walk away. I make exclusion zones with page wire. That way I know how much they have eaten the plot overall.
> 
> If you have a very large garden making an electric fence impractical you will need a depredation permit from your local wildlife Officers. You can shoot any deer actively eating your produce. You have to turn in any antlers 6 points or greater. That's pretty much it here in Tennessee. I've hunted under one such permit. It was not a pleasant experience. Not at all like hunting.


They all taste good on the grill. Even better with some onions/peppers/garlic from the garden. PITA to get a depredation permit here. But you can shoot things doing damage. A bear has destroyed a few of my peach trees, next time he's a rug.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ambush that Bambi on a warm summer night, get a crossbow, and shoot a razor head right into her neck. And if she doesn't make it too far, cut her up and freeze her.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have had many successful deer food plots over the years. I keep them out with a portable electric fence until i'm ready for hunting season. It worked wonderfully and it was cheap and available at TSC. You just put up little poles with insulators, run the tape around your garden or plot hook it up and walk away. I make exclusion zones with page wire. That way I know how much they have eaten the plot overall.
> 
> If you have a very large garden making an electric fence impractical you will need a depredation permit from your local wildlife Officers. You can shoot any deer actively eating your produce. You have to turn in any antlers 6 points or greater. That's pretty much it here in Tennessee. I've hunted under one such permit. It was not a pleasant experience. Not at all like hunting.


Had wondered about the electric fence angle. Used it for all kinds of things like horses and dogs. I could not imagine why a deer couldnt just hop over it. Or slither under it..we had a Welch Pony who knew that trick well. Now my old partner claimed his horses could smell the electricty and knew when it was on or off. The big Rottie got bit by it once and was scared to death of a piece of wire the rest of his life. All critters are differnt. Thanks for the scoop.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They can certainly bound right over it but two strands, one at knee length and one just below shoulder length did the trick. I never got a trail camera picture in the plots of deer. A couple getting a jolt though. One year I worked so hard on fertilizing, planting and tending to my plots. On October 15th I opened for business. On October 17th I was walking into my stand and saw 4 glowing eyeballs staring at me as I got closer. Whe I got right on top of it I realized it was my landowners two young bulls. The food plot was mowed to the ground and full of cow patties. I ended up not renewing that lease. The bulls were supposed to be locked in the winter pen a mile away.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Driving back from taking my wife out to a BBQ supper, my wife holding the remaining pulled pork in a go home box in her lap. As we're driving down the driveway something that is the same color as my dog darts out in front of the truck so I slam on the brakes. BBQ with extra sauce everywhere, angry wife; all because of a damn deer that had been raiding the apples.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well it could be worse.

A herd of 75 buffalo got loose in NY state west of Albany. They are doing a number on farmers fields









https://wnyt.com/news/herd-of-75-bison-escapes-roams-rural-upstate-new-york/5439792/

https://wnyt.com/news/escaped-bison...loom-sharon-springs-schoharie-county/5440169/

https://wnyt.com/news/escaped-bison-schoharie-otsego-counties/5441478/

https://www.news10.com/news/new-york-state-police-local-farmer-asking-for-publics-help-in-locating-missing-herd-of-buffalo/


----------

